# hi all im just starting out whish me luck



## impish (Apr 21, 2006)

well what can i say about my self ?? Hear go's . To start i would like to say sorry for my spelling it was never my gratest subjekt . Well a bit about me . I have had lots of problems trying to have kids and in the end dicided to get help   . So me and my hubby whent to get help at the docs only to find out that we canot have kids of our own   . We are really desperet to find new ways and i would like some info on sm if eanyone could help me i would be verry gratefull . BTW I THINK YOU ARE ALL GRATE


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome Impish and lots of luck with all your endeavours in the future!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome impish  

good luck with your journey in the future

keep in touch

Tracey


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

good luck with everything.  Have you been told about any future option fertility treatment etc?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to FF impish.

You'll find a fantastic source of support and info on here and the girls are fab.

Good luck on your TTC journey.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Wishing you lots of luck with everything   

Z xx


----------



## mrs_s (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome Impish,

I joined ff during the week and it's so addictive. Everyybody is so supportive.
Wishing you lots of luck in ttc

Mrs_s


----------



## cazxxxx (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi 

I wouldnt worry to much about your spelling its okay!

So are you at the very bottom of the whole infertility clinic journey? ya know like having tests and stuff because me and my fiance have just started not long ago over the last few months and i am under investigation at the moment so if you want to chat about our step-by-step journey- im here and so is many women on this website you have done the right thing for coming to this website you wont regret it the support is fantastic!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi impish and welcome to ff

Have u had all the tests at the hospital yet?

Kate


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Impish

I'm really sorry to hear you are so down hunny.  I don't know what to suggest other than you sit down with your consultant and discuss it.  If you're not impressed with your clinic/consultant than try having a consultation with another clinic  (sometimes this is a good idea anyway because a fresh perspective on a situation can bring fresh ideas!)

Anyway, I just wanted to send you message and a   because you seemed so down.. My advice is probably rubbish cos I haven't even started our icsi tx yet so what do I know??!  Hopefully you will get something better from the more experienced girls on here.

Take care and hopefully you will feel better soon...another big   to make you feel less isolated!

TTFN

Amanda xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning Impish
Sorry to hear you are feeling so down honey - sounds like you have had a really hard time.    
Have you talked with your clinic about your treatments?  Have they offered to do any sort of tests?  I know 4 times is a lot honey, but sometimes it just takes that little bit more.  I know some ladies on here have tried 6 or 7 times - it is such a nightmare.  
As we don't know much about you, it is a little hard to offer advice honey.  What age are you and DH?  Is it male or female IF?
I know I haven't been much help, just wanted to welcome you really and to say you are not alone.  Everyone that is a part of FF are lovely, understanding people and you will get much support and advice from them.
Take care, hope to hear from you again with a little more information if you feel up to it.  
Love
Tracy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF Impish
I am sad to here that youve had 4 failed attempts at IVF, I hope that by talking to your consultant/Clinic they will help you work out why ?
Also by Joining FF you will have loads of help and support at your fingertips 
Like others have said if you can give us some more details about yourselves then I and others can direct you to the areas of the site where you may get the most benifit.

You will see that I have merged your Posts and replies into one thread  If you need any help finding your way around the site please PM me or post here.

Wishing you tonnes of   &  that one day your dream will come true.

~Dizzi~


----------



## impish (Apr 21, 2006)

Well id just like to say thanks for all of your support . I have had all the medical tests and well as i have said be for we have had a few failed attempts of ivf   Can anyone help me with a question that i have ? Which would or were can i found more info one the subject ? or has anyone got any other ideas that might help thanks to you all


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Impish ~ welcome to FF 

What do you need to know about hun and i'll try and point you in the right direction.

Take care and loads of luck to you 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## tanya12 (May 30, 2006)

hiya dont worry im just starting out here as well.im tanya,hope all is well with you.


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say HI! and welcome to the best support group ever. You will find loads of good advice and support on this site. Good luck with your journey.
Lorna
x


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Impish, just wanted to say a big   and welcome to FF. Also a big   for all that you are going through.

best wishes

shara


----------

